# I will in no wise cast out



## jambo

"All that the Father gives me shall come to me, and the one who comes to me I will certainly not cast out" Jn 6.37

But I am a great sinner, sayest thou.
"I will in no wise cast out," says Christ. 
But I am an old sinner, sayest thou.
"I will in no wise cast out," says Christ.
But I am a hard-hearted sinner, sayest thou. 
"I will in no wise cast out," says Christ. 
But I am a backsliding sinner, sayest thou. 
"I will in no wise cast out," says Christ. 
But I have served Satan all my days, sayest thou. 
"I will in no wise cast out," says Christ. 
But I have sinned against light, sayest thou. 
"I will in no wise cast out," says Christ. 
But I have sinned against mercy, sayest thou. 
"I will in no wise cast out," says Christ. 
But I have no good thing to bring with me, sayest thou. 
"I will in no wise cast out," says Christ.

John Bunyan, Come and Welcome to Jesus Christ

As I read this I gave a hearty praise the Lord and amen.


----------



## OPC'n

John Bunyan had many good things to share. In a lot of ways, he reminds me of Spurgeon.


----------



## christiana

I am presently listening for the fifth time to Max McLean narrate The Pilgrim's Progress and am continually amazed at the scripture and theology that is so strongly declared! I really love this presentation.
Now I must read Come and Welcome to Jesus Christ!


----------



## Christusregnat

OPC'n said:


> John Bunyan had many good things to share. In a lot of ways, he reminds me of Spurgeon.


 
I think you may have this backwards


----------

